# 9.0 Freeze Strangeness



## Sylgeist (Jan 10, 2012)

I upgraded a 64-bit machine to 9.0-RELEASE to play around (yes I know it's not official). I have a very strange issue where the machine will appear to freeze until I key a key on the keyboard. I don't have a GUI on this server and fairly minimal install. Any idea what would cause this? ACPI? Power management?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2012)

Identifying the machine might be helpful.  Some servers have management stuff that could be a problem.


----------



## Sylgeist (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry - it's just a desktop machine. Gigabye UD3P, 8GB memory. I've been running BSD 8.2 on this machine (and each version back) for a number of years so this is definitely a 9.0 issue.

I've tried ACPI on and off, no services running, etc. If I leave GRDC running on the console (or anything that refreshes the display) after a few minutes it stops updating the screen until I hit a key on the keyboard. Doesn't seem to matter what is happening on the machine at the time.


----------



## Sylgeist (Jan 12, 2012)

Update -

I believe I have narrowed this issue down to the sysctls: 

```
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest=C3
dev.cpu.1.cx_lowest=C3
```

I have had these set through the full 8.X versions and it makes a noticeable difference on power usage with powerd. I don't see any changes in 9.X that warn about these. Has anyone else run into this or confirm that it's not correct for 9.0?

Thanks


----------

